# Cheap, Quality Car Resprays Fife & Edinburgh



## BMW 335 (May 18, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a good quality car respray at a cheap price in the Fife and Edinburgh area, then you should try 'MGL Auto Resprays'. They're based in Leven.
I've only been on this site a short while and already I'm surprised at how many people have fallen foul of a dodgy respray. You place so much faith and trust in these bodyshops and painters to do an excellent paint job on your pride and joy. It's also usually a fair old whack of dosh you're giving away in return for a respray. So it's so saddening to hear of these stories.

They done a partial pearlescent respray on my BMW 335 last year and the finish is ex works. I couldn't fault it in any way and the depth of shine is outstanding..
They take a little longer to complete jobs as they're always busy but it's worth the wait. Their resprays are cheaper than anywhere else I got quotes from and are consistent..

Apparently they do full resprays starting at £425 for a two seater sports car. When I dealt with them, they seemed to know what they were doing and talking about.

Their website is ***removed*** Alternatively, you can email them **removed**


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, you talk like your the customer who is recommending the company when in fact you are the owner of the business ?

http://www.vauxhallownersnetwork.co.uk/index.php?members/mgl-auto-resprays.123157/


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

